# دراسة جدوى مشروع إنتاج الكحول من المولاس



## safwatmr (25 مارس 2011)

*ولاً : مقدمة*

أصبح الكحول منتجا هاما يستخدم في كثير من الأغراض الصناعية كمذيب أو كعنصر من العناصر الأساسية في الصناعات الكيميائية . 
وهو يعتبر المركب الذي يأتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد الماء في ترتيب المذيبات ويعتبر الكحول من المواد الخام التي تدخل في صناعة مئات من الكيمياويات مثل الاستيالدهيد والايثيل استيات وحمض الخليك والجليكول و كلوريد الايثيل وكل مركبات الايثيل استرات والتي تستخدم كمركبات صناعية في المنتجات الكيماوية . 
وتجرى التجارب الآن لاستخدام الكحول كوقود للمحركات بهدف استبداله بالبترول الذي سينفذ الاحتياطي منه مع مرور الزمن كما يستخدم الكحول في صناعة بعض الأدوية وفي كثير من الأغراض المنزلية . 
*ثانيا : مدى الحاجة إلي إقامة المشروع*

نظراً لأهمية الكحول في كثير من الصناعات الكيميائية والدوائية فإن إنتاجه في مصر سوف يدر عائداً مجزيا وطبقا لاحتياجات السوق المحلي أو التصدير . 
ومصر بلد منتج لقصب السكر ومنتجاته خاصة في الوجه القبلي حيث تكثر مزارع ومصانع السكر وينتج المولاس بكميات كبيرة من مصانع إنتاج السكر كمنتج ثانوي . 
لذلك فإن إنتاج الكحول من المولاس يعتبر من أكثر المنتجات التي ستلقي نجاحا اقتصاديا بالمقارنة بالأنواع الأخرى المستخدمة في صناعة الكحول مثل الفواكه والبطاطس بالإضافة إلي بعض المنتجات الثانوية المصاحبة لإنتاج الكحول مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون وتعبئته في اسطوانات من الصلب وإسالته تحت الضغط العالي للاستخدام المباشر في بعض الصناعات والمشروعات الأخرى. 
وصناعة الكحول من الصناعات ذات العائد الكبير المجزي التي تستوعب عمالة كثيفة مما يشجع علي توسيعها وتطويرها وتوفير فرص عمل لشباب الخريجين . 
*ثالثا : الخامات*

*الخامات المطلوبة لإنتاج 1000لتر من كحول مطلق (95%)*



 مولاس ( 4.6طن ) .
 فوسفات ثنائي الأمونيوم ( 76.8كجم ) .
 مستخلص خميرة ( 110كجم ) .
 حمض كبريتيك(96%) ( 15 كجم ) .
 هيبوكلوريت صوديوم ( 3 كجم ) .
 ماء تشغيل ( 15م3 ) .
 *رابعا : المنتجات*

يقوم المشروع بإنتاج الكحول الصناعي بتركيز 95% وهو منتج مطلوب للصناعات الكيماوية أو الدوائية بالإضافة إلي استخدامه كوقود. 
وللحد من تناول الكحول كمشروب لما له من أضرار صحية واجتماعية جسيمة تضاف إليه بعض المواد السامة مثل المثيانول والكريهة الرائحة مثل البريدين أو زيت العظم وبعض الإضافات ولا يمكن فصل هذه الإضافات عن الكحول إلا بإجراء عمليات معقدة . 
*خامسا : العناصر الفنية للمشروع*

*(1) مراحل التصنيع*



 معالجة المولاس بعد اذابته بالماء بتركيز 15% سكر (300جرام /لتر مولاس) ثم يضاف إليه المواد الغذائية (وهي انزيمات مثل الاسيتوبيب والاسيتوزيم) اللازمة لنمو الخميرة .
 تجهيز بادئ الخميرة وهو عبارة عن بكتريا التخمر ويتم الحصول عليها في بداية العمل من الشركة المصنعة للمخمر ويتم التجهيز والتنشيط عن طريق مخمر معملي سعته 50لتر .
 يوضع البادئ الذي تم تحضيره في المعمل في مخمر سعته 13م3لمدة22ساعة .
 توضع الكمية المنتجة من المخمر الأول في المخمر الثاني الذي سعته 33م3 لينتج 16.5م3كحول ايثيلي (10%)بعد 18 ساعة .
 يوضع الكحول الناتج في تانك التخزين الذي سعته 8م3 .
 تفصل خلايا الخميرة المتكونة لنحصل علي محلول نقي من الكحول الايثيلي 10% وذلك عن طريق جهاز ترشيح مستمر مزود بعدة طبقات من اللباد والورق المخصص للترشيح .
 يتم تقطير الكحول لنحصل علي كحول مطلق (95%) .
 يتم تخزين الكحول المطلق .
 يعبأ في عبوات سعة 50لتر .
 *تسلسل عمليات إنتاج الكحول من المولاس* 




تسلسل عمليات إنتاج الكحول من المولاس



*(2) المساحة والموقع :*

يلزم المشروع مساحة (20م×10م) بارتفاع 6.5متر مغطاة ومجهزة بوسائل تهوية ومعدات أمن صناعي ومعدات إطفاء حريق . 
*(3) المستلزمات الخدمية المطلوبة :*

يحتاج المشروع إلي مصدر كهربي ذو قدرة كهربية حوالي 10 كيلووات كما يحتاج المشروع إلي مصدر للمياه لتوفير مياه التشغيل والتبريد وتشغيل الغلاية للحصول علي البخار بإجمالي 650 جنيه شهريا . 
*(4) الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات :*




مخمر لا هوائي






مخمر لا هوائي






تانك






تانك






تانك






جهاز ترشيح






جهاز تقطير






مضخة






غلاية






مخمر معملي



*تكلفة المعدات المستخدمة* 



تكلفة المعدات المستخدمة



*(5) احتياج المشروع من الخامات :*




احتياج المشروع من الخامات



*إجمالي الخامات خلال دورة رأس المال (ثلاث شهور)7485 جنيه مصرى .* 
*(6) الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع :*




الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع



*(7) العمالة :*




العمالة





 عدد الورديات :1
 عدد ساعات العمل :8 ساعات
 *(8) منتجات المشروع (شهريا) :*




منتجات المشروع



*إجمالي المنتجات خلال دورة رأس المال (ثلاث شهور) 90510 جنيه .* 
*(9) التعبئة والتغليف :*

تتم تعبئة المنتج في جراكن من البولي ايثيلين الأبيض سعة 50لتر ثم تغلق بإحكام وترص في المخزن مع مراعاة احتياطات الأمن الصناعي والإطفاء نظراً لأن المنتج من المواد القابلة للاشتعال . 
*(10) عناصر الجودة :*



 تراعي نظافة المكان جيداً وخاصة الأرضيات والحوائط التي يجب أن تغسل جيداً وتنظف بالمنظفات الصناعية .
 تراعي تهوية المكان جيداً عن طريق مراوح التهوية وصيانتها بصفة دورية .
 غسل وتطهير معدات الإنتاج بعد كل دورة إنتاج .
 استخدام سلالات جيدة وقوية من الخميرة لضمان زيادة تركيز الكحول المنتج مما يساعد علي زيادة الإنتاج .
 *(11) التسويق :*



 مصانع الأدوية والمستلزمات الطبية .
 مصانع الكيماويات والصناعات الكيميائية .
 شركات ومصانع إنتاج السيارات والمحركات .
 محطات وشركات تكرير وتنقية البترول .


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (26 مارس 2011)

بوركتم


----------



## عبر الشرق (28 مايو 2011)

هل يمكن تحويل الميتانول ال ايتانول ؟


----------

